
Cpp Cast interviews SemanticMerge team - octosphere
http://blog.semanticmerge.com/2018/12/cpp-cast-interviews-semanticmerge-team.html
======
MordodeMaru
How does this tool keep up with the changes updates in the C++ standards?

~~~
psantosl
Well, we try to use standard libraries for all parsers, not develop our own.
We use Roslyn for C#, libclang for C... and the great Eclipse CDT for C++

